# Cherry Pits at Local Tractor Supply



## amick780 (Nov 14, 2009)

Found cherry pits at our local TSC, don't really see the point of these things. They are the same price as pellets if not more depending on what you buy. $5.49/bag and I think they were 40lbs bags. Could they be better then wood pellets? Maybe I will pick up a couple of bags just to kill the curiosity.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 14, 2009)

amick780 said:
			
		

> Found cherry pits at our local TSC, don't really see the point of these things. They are the same price as pellets if not more depending on what you buy. $5.49/bag and I think they were 40lbs bags. Could they be better then wood pellets? Maybe I will pick up a couple of bags just to kill the curiosity.



I picked up 2 bags out of curiosity. Not sure they were worth the money or not. I don't have time to burn them do to the mini review. There was another thread about them with more info.

Check here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42852/

I would say I would only burn them if I can't get wood pellets or corn. They are both cheaper than cherry pits. But it's just nice to have options. The main reason for buying my multifueler! There will always be something for me to burn, Just going with the cheapest alternative!

jay


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm, where in Northern NY?  I'd like to try a few bags.  I got a tractor store down the road too, maybe I'll try em.  I've burned them in the AES Stove pretty good, havent tried em in the new Europa


----------



## amick780 (Nov 14, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> Hmm, where in Northern NY? I'd like to try a few bags. I got a tractor store down the road too, maybe I'll try em. I've burned them in the AES Stove pretty good, havent tried em in the new Europa


We are in the Capital District area....(Clifton Park NY). I was surprised to find them. They had a bunch of pallets of them.


----------



## jtbrunner (Dec 9, 2009)

TSC SUCKS, DO NOT BUY CHERRY PITS FROM THEM. I was buying them in 40lb bags for the first couple months this season, then I went back to buy more and THEY CHANGED SUPPLIERS. The bags they were trying to sell me were now 30lbs not 40. The manager at the store was no help at all, he just said that is what they replaced the other ones with. I called a store and asked if they had pits, they said yes, I asked how much the bags weighed, they said 30 lbs. I then asked the price for a ton and they came back after a brief pause and said 50 bags times $5.49 per bag. I tried to explain to them that 50 bags at 30lbs a bag IS NOT A TON, they didn’t grasp the concept. After contacting customer service multiple times they finally responded telling me that the 40lb bags were actually priced wrong and will be going up next season. They claim that $5.49/bag is actually the correct price for the 30lb bag which sounds like B.S. to me. I can’t see how a company can sell you 40lbs of a product that is sold predominantly by weight for one price and then a few weeks later sell the same product at the same price for 25% less product. I think someone in purchasing screwed up and this is their way of covering it up. I will not be burning cherry pits again unless I can find a more reliable source. 

I did a little math and found the real cost of a ton in 30lb bags, 67 * $5.49/bag comes to $366.00 per ton. I could see paying this if pellets were hard to find and they were all that was available but let's be realistic, they don't work all that well unless mixed with pellets (at least in my Quad) and pellets just aren't as hard to come by this year (yet). Besides that cherry pits are harder to come by because the supply is relatively limited, most cherry pits go to the arts and crafts industry for making pillows, heating pads, etc. as they have a unique ability to store heat for long periods of time. If you must try a couple bags just for curiosities sake then by all means enjoy, just don't waste your money on large quantities especially not at TSC. Burn pellets or corn, you are better off.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 9, 2009)

Huh..a tractor store trying to get into the hearth business not having any idea whats going on? Bizzzarrooo.  Hopefully cherry pits will become viable enough where hearth retailers will start selling them.


----------



## TboneMan (Dec 9, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> Huh..a tractor store trying to get into the hearth business not having any idea whats going on? Bizzzarrooo.  Hopefully cherry pits will become viable enough where hearth retailers will start selling them.


3
Franks, I saw some pit at the Fulton TSC, on Rt 3 west of the the city a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Tbone


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> Huh..a tractor store trying to get into the hearth business not having any idea whats going on? Bizzzarrooo.  Hopefully cherry pits will become viable enough where hearth retailers will start selling them.



Franks you crack me up. TSC is a harware company. You don't think JCPenney is only in the coin business, do you? :lol: Just jerking on your leg chain.

I've been tempted to try some stones. There is a guy about 50 miles away selling loose pits by the ton. I am sure he is getting them from one or more of the canning companies close by his home. I am not familiar with how they are processed to burn, Anyone know hwat should be and should not be done. His price is fairly low, but even at $150.00 per ton, I may have a lot to add to the landfill. Those who mix and burn, what do you think????


----------

